# Help me find less than 5" wide bookshelves.



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

I need a pair of bookshelves less than 5" wide and no more than about 6-8" deep and 15" tall. I want to put them between a tv and its cabinet. I want something like these polk RM201 with out the polk price  Don't need them to play lower than about 120-130hz 8" sub will handle it. Also would prefer a 3" or bigger cone no 2" mids lol.
http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/products/individual/bookshelf/rm201/


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Why not build a set? Look on PE or Zaph- they're bound to have a set you could model after.

Or, call PE, tell them what you are after- I am sure they could set you up with a list of things to buy. One of their pre-built crossovers might even fit the bill.


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't have the tools to make a bookshelf this narrow out of wood.


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Ohh- I was thinking you would have a circular saw. Nevermind- I guess I'm no help


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Well got my new speakers they are for my computer. They replaced crappy logitech speakers that had 2.5" full range drivers  The new ones have 3.5" Polypropylene mids and 1" Teteron Dome tweets  

I am using the logitech amp from the z-2300 sub to power them 40x2 rms 120hz+ They are a worlds difference and are sweet speakers for my limited space i dont even have to really use the sub at all they sound good with the sub mostly turned down. Here is the link to my WS-15 so glad i now have clear vocals and crisp highs i like the tweeter alot. Definitely worth the $80 a pair especially for my space restrictions.

Manufacture link and a place to get killer deals on them as they are no longer being made Klipsch bought them out.

http://www.athenaspeakers.com/WS-15-specs.htm
http://www.audioadvisor.com/
http://www.stereophile.com/news/082106klipsch/


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

pc error how do you delete?


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

pc error


----------

